# Crocs: Ancient Predators in a Modern World (Photos)



## News Bot (May 26, 2016)

Crocodiles, alligators, and their modern and extinct relatives take center stage in a new exhibit at the American Museum of Natural History in New York City.

*Published On:* 25-May-16 03:42 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

